# Lupo GTI Detail Incl Fife Meet Pictures



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

*Lupo GTI Max Protect Detail Incl Fife Meet Pictures*

Hi,

Saturday saw us attending the Fife meet @ the Black Magic Detail studio.
It was a great day, an excellent turnout with over 30 people in attendance at one point 

Seeing as I arranged the meet my Lupo GTI was the test car for the product application.
I explained that I wanted my whole car coated i.e. paint, wheels, exhaust, glass, trim, rubber & tyres and Janis was more than happy to oblige.

On Friday, Myself & Stevie did all the prep on the car to get it ready for Saturday morning. As some of you'll know we both machined the car to absolute perfection 10 weeks ago and was still literally marr free so no machining was needed although I did machine part of my bonnet as it picked up 1 or 2 tiny marks but that's just me being anal :lol:

Started off by thoroughly washing the whole car and rinsed with filtered water before being rolled in to the studio to be dried off via hot air blower.

Next the whole car got an IPA wipe down to make sure the Zaino I currently had on the car was gone and most of all so that the surface was clean enough for the Max Protect coating to bond properly.

Sorry no pics of any of this.

Fast forward to Saturday morning…

Few of us gathered in the studio to watch Jan in action;

The process was as follows;

Max Protect Ultimate Nano Coat V1, followed by V2 then followed by Silk Coat on paint, trim, rubbers, wheels and exhaust.

Max Protect Ultimate Glass Coat PRO on all glass.

Max Protect Leather sealant on tyres, this gave a very nice satin finish so we'll see what longevity is like could be a real winner!









































































Here are the finished shots;



































































































































































I had uploaded well over 200 images but thought I'd better not make this write up as long as the last one.

Jan also demonstrated Ultimate Nano coat on another DW member's car (rowbo), this time a Honda Civic Type-R with a carbon effect wrap.



























































































Here are some random shots of the meet from through-out the day, these images were taken nearer the end of the day once the BBQ had kinda died down, but here's some shots anyway.









































































To finish here's one of my favourite shots…










If you've got to the end thanks for reading.

I'd just like to thank everyone who came to the meet and hopefully you can attend the next one :thumb:

Thanks to Stevie for letting us host it at your studio, top class as always ma man :thumb:

Thanks to Martin the BBQ king 

Lastly thanks to Max Protect's Janis for doing a 1000 mile round trip just to be with us and thanks again mate for coating my car  :thumb:

Aaron :buffer:


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Cracking photos and cars there on the day 

Wish i'd been able to make it up sooner, missed most of the demos. Mind you cookin on the barbie kept my mind of the fact that the sun was shining yet the vee was stuck in my garage.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looked a fantastic Day, car looks superb.

Can the be applied with the make up pads, ala Gtechniq? I never liked the look of the block thing like Cquartz also.

Baz's TT looking mental sitting there!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

gally said:


> Looked a fantastic Day, car looks superb.
> 
> Can the Max Protect be applied with the make up pads, ala Gtechniq? I never liked the look of the block thing like Cquartz also.
> 
> Baz's TT looking mental sitting there!


Thanks a lot mate and yes Baz's TT is an amazing car 

Janis explained you can use the make up pads however you'll use a lot more product as demonstrated to us on Saturday. He showed us application via the micro sponges and they are awesome. They hold on to the product longer and give good, even coverage while using half the product compared to the make up pads.

Make up pads are suitable for coating the glass though :thumb:

We all know the finished article is all in the prep but I can safely say after the coatings were applied, the gloss on the paint was out of this world, it definitely added to what we had already 

Max Protect's web shop will be open any day now and Janis ensures the prices of the products will be very realistic


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

great write up Aaron


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

rowbo said:


> great write up Aaron


Cheers lad, what do you think of your bonnet now since application of UNC?
The water sheeting is brilliant eh, some nice beading there too :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic write up Aaron! :thumb: I thought you were joking when you said you will put most of the pics up 

Will go through them myself, have been recovering from the trip, man that's a long drive....



gally said:


> Looked a fantastic Day, car looks superb.
> 
> Can the Max Protect be applied with the make up pads, ala Gtechniq? I never liked the look of the block thing like Cquartz also.
> 
> Baz's TT looking mental sitting there!


You can apply the coating with whatever you prefer, round cotton pads, mf cloth or whatever else you can think of, but you will never get the coverage as you have with the micro sponges.

Thanks everyone for coming, can't wait for the next meet!

Janis 
Max Protect


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers mate, 81 images  not bad eh!
Some very very nice shots you took btw :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

There is a few good ones indeed!!! Need to go through them asap!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Certainly looked like a very fun day there, the full works, very impressive write-up and pictures from yourself Aaron :thumb:

The paint is very rich and reflective in colour, the car looks better than brand new :argie:

Best Lupo gti I have ever seen


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Great products,great weather,good food and plenty of detailing fans makes for a fantastic meet :thumb:
nice write up Aaron


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Good job :thumb: but IMO too many pics - could cut back by 50% easy and the message would be get better.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

TeaTimer said:


> Good job :thumb: but IMO too many pics - could cut back by 50% easy and the message would be get better.


OP now edited :thumb:


----------



## Craigius (Feb 16, 2010)

Lupo looks great


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Motors looking really good matey :thumb:


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Cheers lad, what do you think of your bonnet now since application of UNC?
> The water sheeting is brilliant eh, some nice beading there too :thumb:


its awesome  was at another meet yesterday and was pouring more water on the bonnet haha everyone was seriously impressed , think i may have drummed up some business for janis


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Nice pics mate, read through the original thread when you had your car done weeks ago looks mint.



rowbo said:


> its awesome  was at another meet yesterday and was pouring more water on the bonnet haha everyone was seriously impressed , think i may have drummed up some business for janis


See your not slow in donating the Milano for some free products big man!


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

DOBE said:


> Nice pics mate, read through the original thread when you had your car done weeks ago looks mint.
> 
> See your not slow in donating the Milano for some free products big man!


Too right


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

After reading the write up again, i agree there are too many images so a lot have been removed.

I did the write up so late lastnight I just copied n pasted one of every image that I had.

Now edited :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Aaron


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Looks stunning Aaron


Thanks a lot Shaun :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Your Lupo looks stunning now Aaron and I'd guess you're one happy bunny! 

Not much to do now except wash it, and see if you can resist topping with a wax! :lol:

Glad the weather held and you all had a great meet! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Your Lupo looks stunning now Aaron and I'd guess you're one happy bunny!
> 
> Not much to do now except wash it, and see if you can resist topping with a wax! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan 

Yeah I'm well happy tbh, the car has never looked so good.

Yup regular washing n Silk Coat top up's as the months go on.

I don't actually own a wax if I'm honest however Silk Coat does contain a hint of carnauba, does that count :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like a great meet. the lupo is awesome


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> looks like a great meet. the lupo is awesome


Cheers buddy


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Good write up Aaron and nice to see some pics.
Your Lupo is mint


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I came out at 6:15am for work and it was raining; the beading was awesome, very tight and uniform. Also, the rain beads just sheeted off the windscreen with absolute ease from 40mph and above!  :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up, looks like it was a great day out!

That is one sexy looking Lupo beast too!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

love the lupo


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

ffrs1444 said:


> love the lupo


Cheers mate :thumb:

The car had it's first wash today and can safely say I struggled to get the car wet, it really is so hydrophobic


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Cracking write up aaron and look's like it was a good show.

The black audi i spotted on route to halfraud's as the manifold bolt's snapped:doublesho stunning motor too.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers mate.

Aye the TT was a stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

Cars look great looks like a great day ! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> SERIOUSLY:doublesho And after posting up and all that arranging?!!! well at least it's the member's who showed that will get the full benefit aaron.


Yup cometely agree mate 



phill313 said:


> Cars look great looks like a great day ! :thumb:


Cheers Phil :thumb:
Was a good day indeed, roll on the next one.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

love the lupo,would happily swap my golf for it


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

robtech said:


> love the lupo,would happily swap my golf for it


Pics of said Golf?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking great! Looks like you guys had some fun!

How's the ease of use with this max protect?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Matty :thumb:

MP is very easy on/off 

Application is preferred via the micro sponges as this helps spread the product further and thinner.

Yeah was a good day, we'll hopefully have MP up again in the very near future


----------

